# Are There Any Friday the 14th or Saturday 15th of October Pompano/ Whiting Reports?



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunday AM, 16 October, Almost Sunrise:

Just pinging this group of fellow surf anglers inquiring if there are any recent reports involving pompano, whiting, shark or reds? ? ? If so, we'd love to see them. Not many posted at his writing. Indictitive of nothing going on in the surf ? 

Last Friday, Oct 7th at sunset West of Navarre Beach proper. Nothing but bait biting catfish catch and release and then finally one (1) pompano (14"). I noted then our Moon was at about 90%+ heading to the Full Phase. I've not been out fishing since last Friday the 7th.

Thanks in advane for posting any surf reports from the past couple of days in the Navarre - Opal Beach - Gulf Island National Seashore area.

Out here.

Callsign: "Nightmare Zero Seven"
Navarre Resident


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I went Fri afternoon. Got 3 bites in about an hour and a half. First was a stingray, second was unknown never hooked up, and the third straightened my #6 owner circle, had my drag set to tight. There were a couple guys fishing down the beach from me and I didn't see them catch anything. I was fishing one of the Navarre beach access areas west of the pier fishing with fresh peeled shrimp. I have had better luck at the national seashore. It seems like the sandbars and troughs are a little more defined there, maybe more fish in that area? Water was a little cloudy because of the wind swell Friday.

Will be going again either today or tomorrow.


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Thanks sniperpeeps.*

I appreciate that update. Great intell. Thanks for chiming in.

Agree. I prefer the Seashore too for the same reasons. And during Tourist Time, the Public Access Areas are pretty much inaccessibe after about 10 AM anyway; and I'd prefer not hooking up on a kid in in surf.  
This time of year, not realy a factor. I also use the 'fresh peeled shrimp' this time of year; and maybe some cut bait of my circle hook heavy duty rig. One never knows what is going to strike in Oct. EG: Bent your circle hook!! Ouch. 

I'll be set up there in an hour or two or three. Will advise later this evening via this thread how it went for us. 

Eric in Navarre


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent a few hours at Opal yesterday mid-late afternoon. We saw a few small pomps in close, but none caught. Hooked (and released) a smallish whiting on a pomp jig tipped with a piece of shrimp. Got a 24" red ("invited" her home for dinner LOL) on a 3 drop pomp rig, with peeled shrimp. Just inside the 1st sandbar. She put up a nice fight!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

The wife, not myself, caught close to 3 dozen whiting off Johnson beach this weekend. All were on a double drop pompano rig with fresh peeled shrimp. She caught them as far out as she could cast and as close in as our feet.

Oops, just realized that you were looking in the Navarre beach area. I tell you, she surprise me by catching all she fish on a slow retrieve in.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing*



compulsivehp said:


> The wife, not myself, caught close to 3 dozen whiting off Johnson beach this weekend. All were on a double drop pompano rig with fresh peeled shrimp. She caught them as far out as she could cast and as close in as our feet.
> 
> Oops, just realized that you were looking in the Navarre beach area. I tell you, she surprise me by catching all she fish on a slow retrieve in.



Maybe your wife is on to something! Read the post again; Sports Lovers!!

If you catch a Pompano this time of year, chances are that it will be a 10'er (10 inches long ). You'll catch an occasional legal one but feel satisfied with whiting and redfish. Sometimes; a flounder.

Cast as far as you can. Be alert all the way to your feet. Sound familiar??

Keep fishing! JMHO 

The big ones are on their way. C2


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Navarre Beach---West of Opal Sunday*

Fished Noon to 1500 local. Landed and released a lot of schoolie hardtails of peeled shrimp. Took home one 14 inch Whiting that hit about 1430 hrs. Overall, bite was on, just no pomps landed. A gentlemen to our East seemed to be dong well and was keeping what appeard to be pomps and whiting. 07


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's a nice stud pomp we caught yesterday afternoon in Santa Rosa Beach. Only one pomp all afternoon though. Peeled shrimp.


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Well done Kingfisher27!*

One and done! Nice! :thumbup: Thanks for the report & pic. 

Eric in Navarre.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

No luck here . Son caught 4 little ground mullet . Tide was dropping fast . NO POMPS !


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

when do the pompano start in the spring ? March ?


----------

